# How to enlarge picture just by putting mouse cursor on it?



## anonimol

Hi, anyone knows ,how to built the website where you can enlarge picture just by putting the mouse cursor on it without clicking?
I will really appreciate your answer,because I hate clicking just to see the picture bigger in separate window...and lots of potential customers don't want to waste time for it,believe it or not


----------



## anonimol

It's something like image enlarge pop-up
Royalty free stock images | industry | iStockphoto.com


----------



## utemtu

the function that you are after is achieved with javascript. Google the following scripts:

Lightbox
Shadowbox
Lytebox
Floatbox

they all do a similar thing, some with more control than others, I am sure one of them offers the onRollover function. If you need any further help with this let me know.

jono


----------



## anonimol

Thanks man! I'm planning to finish my website first and then play with it a little more, the website doesn't look too great now so it's gonna be a lot of work 
Thank's a lot!


----------



## prometheus

Is this what you are looking for: Dynamic Drive CSS Library- CSS Popup Image Viewer

It's done with CSS. No mouse clicking.


----------



## utemtu

Nice link, I would prefer the CSS for just popping up the individual image due to SEO. However if you want a popped gallery I think you would need some JS. 

Thanks again for the link!!


----------



## anonimol

Thank you,yes I was looking for something like this.First I decided to finish my website-or rather let it finish to one guy...Thank you for info.


----------



## anonimol

I like your websites guys!Really proffesional...I'll get there some day...jono's shirts are really funny!I make shirts for kids so it's quite different.


----------



## typecastboy

You don't need any Javascripts, you can do it yourself in Dreamweaver, and no doubt other wysiwyg web programs. It's called onmouseover. Basically you create the two pictures one thumbnail, and the large one. Using the onmouseover command in Dreamweaver, you point it at the two pictures. Click create, then when you move your mouse over the picture, it shows the enlarged one. Simple


----------



## prometheus

typecastboy said:


> You don't need any Javascripts, you can do it yourself in Dreamweaver, and no doubt other wysiwyg web programs. It's called onmouseover. Basically you create the two pictures one thumbnail, and the large one. Using the onmouseover command in Dreamweaver, you point it at the two pictures. Click create, then when you move your mouse over the picture, it shows the enlarged one. Simple


If I am not mistaken, "onmouseover" is a javascript command. Dreamweaver puts the code in the page.  Good tip none the less.


----------



## typecastboy

prometheus said:


> If I am not mistaken, "onmouseover" is a javascript command. Dreamweaver puts the code in the page.  Good tip none the less.


Yes, you are right, it is javascript, but I meant you don't need any external code, Dreamweaver writes the code for you. You can then always edit the code if need be.


----------

